# 2000 VW GTI 1.8T problems! helpp!



## Dannyveedubbin (Mar 4, 2011)

ok so i have a 2000 volkswagen GTI 1.8t
it has the full K04 setup with a flashed ecu, tuned to 93 octane. has a chip, not sure what chip exactly. it idles really wierd, like up and down fast. the check engine light is on and the epc light stays on and sometimes flashes. the other day i replaced the two center coils and it got a little better. the code reader comes up with the code p1559, it says its a idle speed control throttle position adaptation malfunction. in the repair manual it says to test the voltage on the 2nd and 6th prong of the plug that goes into the throttle body and one has voltage and one doesnt. i also want to note that i had a camshaft postioning sensor out of sequence code and it said to test the 1st and 3rd prong and one didnt have voltage once again. where do i go from here?:banghead:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

VW motorsport?


----------



## Dannyveedubbin (Mar 4, 2011)

???


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

TB re-adaptation.


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4217451

Hope it helps.


----------

